# Have you got a fool proof beginer sausage recipe?



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

So I want to try making sausages homemade. I'm thinking ahead to the July4th party we throw every year. So I tried making this recipe as my first ever attempt~ 
http://www.lets-make-sausage.com/best-hot-dog.html
I halfed the recipe (thank goodness) and as my beef was very lean I used 2lbs beef and 1/2lb pork fat back. Otherwise I pretty much followed the recipe. Stuffing that emulsified mess into those casings was MUCH MUCH more difficult than they made it sound. I did not smoke the sausages~ I put 2tsp liquid smoke in the sausage mix and I put the finished sausages in a 225F oven in a water bath until the internal temp was 165F.

They smelled and looked great!
They tasted AWFUL! No flavor at all and DRY! The agreement of everyone but the dogs was pretty much they tasted and felt like wet sawdust clumped into a sausage casing.

I need a new recipe. And maybe a better way to stuff that sticky gooey mess down the hopper on the meat grinder when stuffing the sausages.
Help please!
Thanks!


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

your link was for hot dogs if you want sasages id change the recipe. i would also grind less. i make summer sasage out of deer meat. i gring 1 time wuth largest plate add seasoning to meat mix by hand and pack in 2.5" casings. with breakfast sasage i grind once mix in season fry a patty taste add whatever is missing. repeat till i like it. hand pack in 1# bag.
everyone likes what they like for me sasage should have texture


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Breakfast Sausage is always a good place to start - relatively simple, and no casings required.

As stated above, you usually want to keep grinding to a minimum with sausage - over-grinding gives it a funky spongy texture that dries out quickly during cooking, and can cause the fat to melt due to the heat produced by the friction of the grinder.

Ingredients 

2 pounds pork butt (2 1/2 pounds with bone), diced into 1/4-inch pieces 
1/2 pound fat back, diced into 1/4-inch pieces 
2 teaspoons kosher salt 
1 1/2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper 
2 teaspoons finely chopped fresh sage leaves 
2 teaspoons finely chopped fresh thyme leaves 
1/2 teaspoon finely chopped fresh rosemary leaves 
1 tablespoon light brown sugar 
1/2 teaspoon fresh grated nutmeg 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes 
Special equipment: meat grinder 

Directions 

Combine diced pork with all other ingredients and chill for 1 hour. Using the fine blade of a grinder, grind the pork. Form into 1-inch rounds. Refrigerate and use within 1 week or freeze for up to 3 months. For immediate use, saute patties over medium-low heat in a non-stick pan. Saute until brown and cooked through, approximately 10 to 15 minutes. 

Italian Sausage:

Ingredients 

1 1/2 teaspoons fennel seed 
2 teaspoons kosher salt 
1 1/2 teaspoons black pepper 
1 tablespoon chopped parsley leaves 
2 pounds pork butt (2 1/2 pounds with bone), diced into 1/4-inch pieces 
5 feet of 36 millimeter collagen casings (do not allow to get wet at any time) 
Shortening, to lubricate nozzle of stuffer 
Special equipment: meat grinder with stuffing attachment or manual stuffer 

Directions 

Toast fennel seed in medium sized, heavy saute pan over medium heat, constantly moving seeds around in pan until they start to turn light brown, about 5 minutes. Set aside to cool. Once cool, grind seeds and combine with salt, pepper, and chopped parsley in medium mixing bowl. Add pork and blend thoroughly. Refrigerate for 1 hour. 

Using the fine blade of a grinder, grind the pork. After lubricating stuffer or stuffing attachment with shortening, load casing onto attachment, clipping end with a clothespin. Stuff meat into casings, trying to avoid air pockets. After stuffing is finished lay out on counter and tie off end. Pinch and twist to form 4-inch sausages. Wrap in parchment paper and refrigerate for 2 to 3 hours. Store in refrigerator for use within 2 to 3 days or freeze for up to 3 months. If freezing, wrap in aluminum foil. If using immediately, saute over medium heat in a heavy saute pan with 1/4-inch of water. Bring water to boil, put on lid and cook for 10 minutes. Remove lid and continue cooking over medium heat.

You don't necessarily HAVE to put sausage (of any style) in a casing. In fact, many people in Europe don't use them - just roll it out like clay into a 'link' and cook it that way.


Also, I find that cooking sausage "low and slow" helps keep the sausage from overcooking and drying out.


----------



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

Cheryl aka JM said:


> So I want to try making sausages homemade. I'm thinking ahead to the July4th party we throw every year. So I tried making this recipe as my first ever attempt~
> http://www.lets-make-sausage.com/best-hot-dog.html
> I halfed the recipe (thank goodness) and as my beef was very lean I used 2lbs beef and 1/2lb pork fat back. Otherwise I pretty much followed the recipe. Stuffing that emulsified mess into those casings was MUCH MUCH more difficult than they made it sound. I did not smoke the sausages~ I put 2tsp liquid smoke in the sausage mix and I put the finished sausages in a 225F oven in a water bath until the internal temp was 165F.
> 
> ...


I made the same recipe this weekend and agree that they taste nothing like hotdogs. I'm sure it is because there wasn't any of the tasty chemicals like MSG that are added to the store-bought hot dogs and too little fat. We plan on smothering ours in sauteed onions and peppers and using them in other dishes where you want meat, but it doesn't need a strong flavor.

Trail bologna is the best sausage recipe I've tried found on the Internet. Good luck finding a good hot dog recipe.


----------



## homesteader25 (May 8, 2014)

If you go to the survivalpodcast.com Jack Spirko has an interview with a guy about cured meats. I think it was episode 1248 but I'm not positive


----------

